# Switchyard Advice Needed



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I am itching to start switching. Right now we just have an easy track with one switch that my little engineer has control over. It has one manual switch.

I have a piece of plywood here that I was planning on making a small switch yard on. It measures 24" wide and 58 1/2" long. I have been playing with my track on the plywood and arranging it so I can hook into the loop for play time. I run the switch board off a separate transformer so the engines can't go from one track to another, but I can build trains with the switcher and back the track engine up to pick up trains.

I don't seem to be having any luck using SCARM, mainly because I haven't had enough time to fool around with it and learn how to use it correctly. My biggest strengths are building things and repairing things. 

Any advice would be appreciated. I can go longer by adding another section of plywood, I have one 2' square handy. I can go wider as well with another 2' wide 58 1/2" piece of scrap, but this is going to be stored so I can't permanently join them together.

Thanks for any advice. I can't wait to get my room laid out and shelved up. It as been slow going.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are a few pics of what I'm thinking about.

The first pic shows the tacked down test track. Ignore it if you can when looking at the next two pics.
The second pic is the idea. The third shows it in operation with the Sante Fe on the main line, the SD-9 on the engine service spur and the caboose spur. The spur coming forward and to the right of the cabooses could go to steam service.

I guess I decided to go longer. Then it will be easy to just add some length to the spurs.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Getting Closer*

I gotta get some sleep. I have train insomnia.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

How about a switching puzzle, such as the Time Saver?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would have room on the plywood for a nice
switching yard. You also seem to have a number
of turnouts to build with.

On thing you may want to consider is a 'ladder' track
that gives access to a number of yard tracks.
It also should have an adjacent track where you can
build a train.

Here is one of my yards, unfortunately, in a very
messy state since buildings, and equipment from another
yard is stored on it.

Note you build a train on the track where the passenger train
sits. The connected ladder track and it's sidings are to
the right of it.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Google is a great way to check out actual yards without leaving the comfort of your home.

Whatever municipality you live in or are close to chances are that a yard, depot, station or some combination is nearby. Google a close address, select maps, zoom and rotate to find a local yard and switch to aerial view.

Your yard should look as closely as a real yard, siding, whatever as space permits.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Question- is 58inches total length you have to work with of layout space or is this just dedicated for a yard??

If so i would just build a switching layout in that space, instead of a yard with no industries to switch at

Also have you ever heard of the "Hog" Heart of georgia layout?? if no then view the link below. their is a website dedicated to this
http://hogrr.blogspot.com/

This would be a perfect sized layout for someone with not alot of room and wants to use the 4x8 method but with a smarter version of the original 4x8 dimensions giving you more mainline run with broad curves compared to what size curves you could only fit on a 4x8


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay. Big change of plans. I came up with a good piece of 2 1/2' or 3' x 8'. It is behind some stuff at the old barn. 

I am going to bring it home tomorrow and go ahead and start my actual model. I am going to use the original sheet as an industry spur down the line now. I finally brought home some cork mat to cut roadbed out of and my Xacto knife, extra blades, random modelling supplies, etc. 

I went to Home Depot looking for the cork in a roll or a mat. Two people said they didn't have it. The second said they used to have it, but hadn't in a long time. I had time to kill, Goodwill was a bust, so I walked up and down every single aisle. Way back in the corner, a dusty rack of shelf liners. Bingo. 

On the way out, I priced the high capacity exhaust vent fan and extra long gas dryer flexible exhaust duct I bought last week NIB at Goodwill for $14. Double bingo, that was at least a $50 score just on the fan, and for something I was going to have to buy in the near future anyway.

My buddy has a kid graduating high school and one halfway through college. He has a girl also a teen. I run into him on the way home. He was pulling into his driveway when I went by so I pulled in behind him. He asked what I was out doing so I told him all about the trains and where the train room was in the basement. He says he has THREE train sets somewhere in his attic. None of the kids ever played with them. They just set them up the Christmas they each got them and never got them out again. At the least I will be getting more track, a few more switches and some accessories. I think he is impressed that my daughter is so into the trains. He and his daughter were the first visitors we had when mine was born.

Someone should write a book. Zen and the art of RR modelling.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Gettimg Closer*

I think this might be what I do.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's an example of a ladder track (this yard is ~9-10 ft long.) Remember - each track/switch should have a purpose


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Playing trains*

I didn't get the big board, just didn't put it in the truck. I did get some other boards. I just need to round up some 1" x 4"s. Getting the switch yard figured out as well. I have been studying on the good advice.

The Santa Fe is on the main line.

Whoops gotta get the tablet to post the pic.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Playing Trains*

The pics.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

*Got It*

I think this is the final design. Gonna have to get the eight foot board though.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

DA Cookie said:


> I think this is the final design. Gonna have to get the eight foot board though.


That looks good! Plenty of room for structures; water tower, coaling station, sand, cinder pit, yard shack - what ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, that's a nice yard. Plenty of switching
opportunties.

Don


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I see your cat is offering his/her opinion of the layout.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Yeah the cats. There are four of them. Two are too old to really care about the trains. Just the noise keeps them away. Of the two young ones, that cat in the picture must be a diesel fan. He never messes with the switchers or the big engine, but he'll go after a steam train every time. 

Just got back from Wally world with an armload of paint, dull kote, preserved moss for ground cover and various other goodies. Found where they hide the scale lumber as well but only small assortment bags. Ten dollars worth should be plenty for a couple of buildings like yard sheds or a coal crib. Didn't pick up any yet. 

I am in the process of getting the train room ready today. Now that I have enough track to lay down my switch yard and beyond, I hope to start building tables this week. Got most everything I need scavenged up so nothing really to hold me back now but time.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

timlange3 said:


> How about a switching puzzle, such as the Time Saver?


I was thinking of doing that too. Maybe the Inglenook first. I want to make one portable.
:thumbsup:

Here is where I am with the switch yard. This will be 2 feet longer so the storage tracks, and lead will have an extra foot and the ad tracks will have 2 more. It looks a lot like the one in the previous post pic by Scott. I need one of those KFCs too. One of my very favorite models.

Almost there but not quite. I need to get some more cork for roadbed, I don't think I'm gonna foam the whole board, just use it to sculpt landscaping. 

Need more switches now so it's E-Bay time. Thanks for all of the good suggestions. I am enjoying re arranging the track and running through switch combinations and trying it out.


----------

